# My Flora has had her babies!



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I purchased her from Dom on the 8th along with a lovely Stone doe, and knew there was a chance they could be pregnant! hehe
Flora is a lovely exhibition type PEW, and has had a litter of nine. Unfortunately one of the babies seems to have suffocated at the bottom of the pile (Was definately newly perished when i found him, and had milk in his belly), but the other eight seem to be doing well =o)
The sire is a Ivory satin, so hopefully some lovely big satin carriers! And the best thing is that I won't have to reduce the litter  My two big girls are living together happily, and Olivia (The Stone doe) seems to be a great nanny!

I was almost right with the 'buy one get ten free' hey Dom? hehe

I will try and get some pics tomorrow, didn't want to disturb them too much tonight.

Willow xx


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Exciting!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Day two and we still have eight wrigglers! hehe

So far as I can tell there is three bucks and five does which i am happy with! And i'm pretty sure they are all pink eyed.  One is noticeably smaller than the rest, but its a doe and i think the litter size is reasonable, so i will leave it a day or so and see if she thrives.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Eight still present and accounted for! 

Growing well and bellies full of milk, though Olivia seems to be doing most of the mothering to this litter! hehe

Willow xx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

4 days...all wriggling! lol










The size difference in some of the bubs is amazing!! The biggest who is on the top is a doe, and the smallest thats next to my thumb is a doe too. So far as i can tell, still 5 girls and 3 boys.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm getting better at this picture taking thing, I discovered a lovely magic button that actually makes the camera do what i want it to do! hehe


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

wooo! great pics, got there eventually! the macro button by any chance? (a button with a flower icon?)....makes it focus on the closest thing 

Lovely babies, nice and chunky! at their cutest stage about then  IMO!

Vi x


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I have high hopes for this litter, i'm pretty convinced the two biggest are a boy and a girl, which is great!
They have nice thick tails hehe

And yes, the little flower icon, I feel so dumb for not knowing that, but now I do hopefully my pics will be much better! 

Willow xx


----------



## Aly-Lou (Nov 14, 2008)

Aww, how lovely are they!! CUTE!


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

very cute chunky monkeys


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Congratulations on your litter


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Eight days old!  And driving thier 'Mums' mental always getting out of the nest! lol

The two biggest are male and female and called Shadowfax and Snowfire respectively.

Willow xx


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

they look like they are thriving.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

They are so big! hehe

I promise now to not post anymore pictures until at least thier eyes have opened... I don't want to bore anyone! LOL

Willow xx


----------



## Mari (Jul 21, 2009)

Looking great, Willow!  Great pics, too!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Biggest have opened thier eyes!

Big Doe:









Big Buck:









Willow xx


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

it's so exciting when they open their eyes I never tire of waving at them :lol:

pew's are my FAVOURITE I love them, they're way cute congratulations


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

oh willow theyre very sweet i want the one on the left  hehe x


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

LOL... thats one of the bucks, I can tell by the head. I have three boys, so you are welcome to one if you want =o)

Willow xx


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

awwwies, yummy!! makes me so jelous, i want my brindles to hurry up a bit!! they're looking fantastic now!

i think it's great in this thread how the pics have gotten progressivly better hehe!! :lol:


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

LOL! Thanks

Progressed as the mice have aged! *laughs*

I'm really glad I made this thread too, I like to see how much they have grown so fast!

Willow xx


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

A lovely litter - good pics too !


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

3 weeks old tomorrow! hehe They are jumpy, nippy little buggers! But totally gorgeous.

Willow xx


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Beautiful ears! The baby in the last pic could practically fly away with those! :lol:


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Practically weaned now  Gonna seperate the boys on the 15th, they will probably not like me for a while... LOL

Took some prettyful shots, have to show them off!









One of the girlies









One of the boys!









And one just too cute not to put up! hehe

Willow xx


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

Wow, they are so beautiful! I adore the big ears. <3


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Dude this is an OLDDD thread!

Why'd you bump it? All these mice have gone now, though I do have a couple of decendants in my mousery.

W xx


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

Eeep, I didn't realize it was so old. :| I was viewing your profile and saw that you had been most active in this one, so I clicked on it.


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Aww they are gorgeous! Absolute bargain as well eh? :lol:


----------

